# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Glonavar (anavar)?

## Gramao

Hey guys i just got some Glonavar. The seal on the 100x10mg oral Glonavar is just a plain silver aluminum seal, but on their website it says the seal must say, [email protected]#$%^&.com. BTW the rest of the packaging seems legit and the tablets look legit its just the seal. ty

----------


## Trueblue

Its fake if it doesnt have the [email protected]#%$^&*.com on the package.

----------

